# Acetic acid - How much is too much in a day?



## BulkMeUp (Nov 17, 2006)

I supplement with 2tbsp ACV + 1tsp Lime Juice + 1tbsp Lemon juice. 1tbsp or tsp with a meal. How much is too much in a day? suppose I include another tbsp or two of ACV with the meals that don't contain any, does that put me over the top?


----------



## Trouble (Nov 17, 2006)

What is ACV?

Is that vinegar?  Lemon/lime juice has citric acid in it, not acetic acid.

1 tablespoon vinegar 1-2 times per day with meals is OK. By itself is not.  Its converted to make glutamate in liver.  If you are glutamate sensitive (which you are), its not a good idea to load up on it.  You want it buffered so that you have slow delivery.

Acetate is also the cotransporter in the gut cell lining for calcium. An excess of acetate could affect calcium ion balance in the blood as well.

I would be cautious in my use of vinegar.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 18, 2006)

ACV = apple cider vinegar.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 18, 2006)

Trouble said:


> What is ACV?
> 
> Is that vinegar?  Lemon/lime juice has citric acid in it, not acetic acid.


ACV = Apple Cider Vinegar.

Oop! sorry, yes... Lemon/Lime is citric acid. My orignal post wasnt too clear  I included it in the question as i was trying to determine if that total amount of acids taken along with foods (spread over 4 meals) was ok or should it be avoided/reduced. At least for me.



Trouble said:


> 1 tablespoon vinegar 1-2 times per day with meals is OK. By itself is not.  Its converted to make glutamate in liver.  If you are glutamate sensitive (which you are), its not a good idea to load up on it.  You want it buffered so that you have slow delivery.
> 
> Acetate is also the cotransporter in the gut cell lining for calcium. An excess of acetate could affect calcium ion balance in the blood as well.
> 
> *I would be cautious in my use of vinegar.*


   For the past week I've been taking 1 tbsp ACV with a meal 2x per day. I found that it made a _huge _ difference in reducing bloat/gas and hence i was wondering if i could add a tbsp or two with a couple of other meals as well. But i'll stick to your advice and keep it at 2tbsp only. Thanks for the info, Trouble.


----------

